# Silver Cell Results



## SuperSLO (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello from a newbie.....Just thought I'd post some bars from my first try at a silver cell. I ended up with 30 bars totaling about 75 ounces.


----------



## element47 (Feb 25, 2012)

VERY nice looking product! Nice stamp, too.


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful SuperSLO!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Palladium (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice job !


----------



## jack_burton (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice bars! Certainly doesn't look like the work of a newbie. :shock: 

Are you selling any of them?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 26, 2012)

jack_burton said:


> Very nice bars! Certainly doesn't look like the work of a newbie. :shock:



I agree. He's BSing us. Although they are beautiful, the thing I hate about polished bars is that all visual evidence of purity (or, impurity) has been removed. You have no idea what you're getting. With polishing, you can make a sow's ear look like a silk purse.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 26, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> jack_burton said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice bars! Certainly doesn't look like the work of a newbie. :shock:
> ...


It is my opinion that nothing should be done to the surface of ANY ingot of precious metal. Otherwise, it can be confused with having been shaved. That's why ingots are marked with their real weight instead of being adjusted. That, of course, is true for cast ingots. Die struck ingots are typically adjusted before striking. 

That being said, they are some very pretty ingots!

Harold


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Feb 26, 2012)

this is what i found on my search

http://www.centralcoasttreasurebox.com/silver.html

RikKiRicardo


----------



## SuperSLO (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive comments! Just to answer the question posed by jack_burton, no they are not for sale. I do have them shown on my website, in the hopes of attracting some sterling into the cell. The cell, at the moment is not operating, and won't be until I get more information about recovery of the silver in the bath. As for the "BS" comment, these were the result of my first try with a silver cell. I did however remelt some of the first bars I poured to get the results I wanted. I guess I should have flipped one over and photoed the raw back side for those that can visually assay silver....Just out of curiousity, would soaking them in dilute sulfuric acid be considered 'chemical polishing'? I've also seen more than 1 of the older ENGELHARD loaf bars that were sanded down on the sides, which I thought was to bring them to the exact weight (10 OZ on the loaf bars I was looking at.) My weights are what they are weight wise, which gives them a bit of 'unique'. Anyway, I like them and they look good to me. I got started with this after a refiner told me that 'sterling' actually assays at 90%, and that he did in fact pay $28 postage, despite the postage stamp on the package that said $14.20. The refiner REALLY is the last liar....Wait, has anyone ever read the instructions put out by a certain company touting their silver cell will get results the first time and "Requires no experience". Wow, if I was smart enough to make those instructions produce silver, I would have been smart enough to know I didn't need to buy their equipment!.... I'm having a great time with what I consider a hobby, and find this forum contains a wealth of information for the novice, many thanks to all the contributers. Now back to reading my copy of Hoke..... 8) SLO


----------



## Geo (Feb 26, 2012)

ingots are routinely washed with diluted sulfuric acid to remove borax flux. its not considered polishing. polishing makes a mirror type shine that is unnatural in a poured ingot where slight imperfections in the mold or the metal can be seen.the slight scratches on your ingots looks like scratches one would expect to see after it has been polished, any scratch is highly visible. the last part of this statement is my opinion.


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Feb 26, 2012)

Regardless, they sure look great. I really like the stamp too. I'm still trying to collect enough silver to get my cell up and running, and will keep the comments posted on this thread in mind when I'm getting ready to sell the bars. Thanks for posting the pics! Great stuff!


----------

